# Game 6: Clippers @ Heat (11/7 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, November 7, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 6: Clippers @ Heat (11/7 8:00PM)*

Clippers lost in Orlando tonight. Vucevic beasted them (30pts 21rbs).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 6: Clippers @ Heat (11/7 8:00PM)*

This should be a fun ass game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Game 6: Clippers @ Heat (11/7 8:00PM)*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Clippers lost in Orlando tonight. Vucevic beasted them (30pts 21rbs).


Like he does against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Matt Barnes is out for the Clippers.


> miamiheat
> 22 minutes ago · AmericanAirlines Arena Miami, Florida USA
> Tonight, the HEAT along with the @nba will honor our active and retired military members by wearing special warmup shirts and shoes #hoopsfortroops


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another slow start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Wade wants the ball in his hands to start games, he needs to come out with more energy. Another ugly start for him and the team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice bounce and roll for the Bosh 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dumb foul Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Soft foul by Bosh. Wrap him up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, close call there, but nice block by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 7m
> Heat have opened down 9-2 now for the fourth time in six games,


Pretty weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough make Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beaten up on our defensive boards. AGAIN.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron again wearing last year's shoes. Dwyane did something like this before leaving Converse. LEBRON IS JOINING LI-NING. The LeNing? Li-King?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has 5 assists already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Ray on PEDs? Never seen him get off the ground like that in a Heat uni.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hell yeah Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another buzzer beater against us :laugh:

31-28 after 1

Penetration has been an issue for the Heat in this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a lineup I can see Beasley subbing in for Battier (or Ray) somewhere down the line. Could help Wade with scoring.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great move by Wade. No finish.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great finish after the tough catch by Bird from Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the Finals re-awoke Wade's confidence in those mid-range pull-ups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Ray looking 10 years younger!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RAY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bird with a J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haven't seen Ray get air like this in years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis holding onto that 10th spot. Not sure we'd have seen Miller in this situation. Maybe Spo's trying to carve a spot out for Lewis or Beas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade doesnt get back, Wade's man hits a 3. Always.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade feeling the J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade got lucky they threw that out that time. He was about to milk a "no-call."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333 and the foul


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Like that we're seeing Cole-Chalmers more this year. It's been successful in the past, and Cole's improvement should only make it more so.

As they miss back to back 3s.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missing some easy looks now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are shooting 63% and are down 3. And that was after 3 open looks were missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate those foul calls. A big running down the floor and a guard just limbs their back and gets a call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW! How was that not a foul? Redick ran right into him and forced him out. Awful.

LeBron not doing too well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Wade

56-52 at the half

Defensive rotations have to clean up in the 2nd half.

Transition D has been a problem all season long. Been the problem again tonight. Cant commit dumb turnovers.

Lebron hasnt really been the same since falling on that hand earlier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Better D obviously needed, but LeBron has a decent half and we're definitely ahead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course a Blake 3 to start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade. How did he miss that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is the new Joel. Just cant pass him the ball if he isnt wide open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333

Needed that.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade is on fire.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How is that a foul on Chalmers? He was to the spot before Paul. BS.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta stop just tapping those defensive boards and start grabbing them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane has half the teams total turnovers sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Dwyane has half the teams total turnovers sigh.


At least he's making up for them by having a great, efficient scoring night. 

Lebron's turn to step up now with Wade getting his rest. He's looking a bit disinterested tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> At least he's making up for them by having a great, efficient scoring night.


I agree, but the TOs have been Wade's achilles heel for his career you would think it would improve.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These refs are on their heels tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeFingerRoll


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron being much more aggressive now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron coming alive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh look, our crowd decided to show up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These refs are flat out blowing calls. Reddick running into Wade knocking him out of bounds, Reddick pushing Wade on an alleyoop, traveling on Green, phantom call on Chris Paul along the sideline...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shooting 57% to the Clippers 47%. Gotta do better on the boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hate when they pass to Battier's feet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Battier misses both, but gets the rebound and is fouled.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All the junk shots against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd bullshit 3 they make at the end of the clock


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RAY-BIRD+1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bird and1

Great pass by Ray


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice feed Allen to Birdman and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was one of our best quarters this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-73 after 3

Much better D in the 3rd. Hell, any D would have been better.

Gotta keep up the intensity in the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice slam by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick pass by Wade to Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW! Great pass by Wade to Shane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade dominating


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another Wade J


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade on the way to being POTG


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ill-advised Wade pull0up 3. Leads to a Crawford 3. Christ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK...he's sizzling tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Did he say Wade is top ?15?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Ill-advised Wade pull0up 3. Leads to a Crawford 3. Christ.


One of those nights where he's quickly making up for some of his dumb mistakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clippers REALLY missing Matt Barnes. Pretty much their only perimeter defender.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade with more FGs (12) than LeBron and Bosh combined (9)

Beasley going nuts on the bench


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Battier has drawn three charges.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SHAN3!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Great find by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @EthanJSkolnick 11m
> 
> For those asking, I've seen LeBron with the heating pad for his back but never quite this much. Naturally, it will be a post-game topic.


Might explain some of tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Griffin/Jordan have one less rebound than our team (25).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs still buy that crazy head jab flop by Paul. Not even close to believable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's missed at least 3 easy looks. Crazy to think looking at his line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1

Ray has become quite the playmaker this season


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice play out of the timeout to get the LBJ+1 opp.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade's stat line 27-6-3 and 3 steals.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hate those possessions from LeBron. I understand we want to run clock, but it's also important to get a look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Bosh to Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh2Wade, very nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron scared Redick :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like Greg Anthony. Glad they're putting him on games now. He can slightly balance out Reggie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 missed free throws now on the night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What in the **** are these refs doing man? This is absurd.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What's with this second rate ref crew for a nationally televised game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, they are just making shit up now :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I like Greg Anthony. Glad they're putting him on games now. He can slightly balance out Reggie.


Nothing balances out Reggie. He makes me not want to watch games.

I hope we get a closer look (we won't) but it seems like Redick threw himself out of bounds trying to save the ball and they call a foul on LeBron? WTf.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 missed free throws and 5-15 from 3. Yet Heat still shooting 54% in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOOK AT THAT FOUL!!! :rotf:


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron just touches him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 11 missed free throws.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What a pass by Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

11 TOs for LeWade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another game where we're having trouble closing.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good night Clippers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 102-97

Much better defensive effort in the 2nd half.

Wade was great (other than the turnovers) And Ray continues his great play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

29-7-4 3 steals 1 block. Monster game from Wade aside from the turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 56m
> LeBron James was a little stiff tonight due to a sore lower back. He hurt it going for a loose ball in the first quarter.


Thought it was his hand he hurt on that fall. It was his back.

Back injuries are never good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole and Ray looking much better in the early season can be huge if it keeps up. They were our statistical weak link most of last year, and it was pretty clear why watching them.

LeBron's back has been bothering him for a couple of weeks. Haberstroh has a story on it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have 90 assists in the last 3 games. 

That stat they said during the game was pretty interesting. The Jazz hold the record all time for highest % of assists on made FG's at like 73%, and the Heat were over 75%. Doubt we'll finish with this record, but a nice start to the season when it comes to ball movement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario was fined $15,000 for that high elbow shot on Blake Griffin.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Changed to a flagrant-2, so he should've gotten ejected. He won't be suspended, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So many near misses in that sequence.

We kryptonited Vucevic tonight I guess.

Good to see Spo let Mkke play through a struggle.


----------

